# Geordies ARE NOT stupid



## fsm (Dec 17, 2003)

I'm allowed to post this because I'm a Geordie (and I'm stupid) 

53,000 Geordies meet in St James Park for a "Geordies Are Not Stupid" convention. Alan Shearer addresses the crowd "We are all here today to prove to the world that Geordies are not stupid. Can I have a volunteer please?"

Gazza gingerly works his way through the crowd and steps up to the stage.

Shearer asks him "What is 15 plus 15?"

After 15 or 20 seconds Gazza says, "Eighteen!"

Obviously everyone is a little disappointed. Then the Geordies start chanting "GIVE HIM ANOTHER CHANCE! GIVE HIM ANOTHER CHANCE!"

Shearer says "Well since we have a capacity crowd, world-wide press and global broadcast media here, I think we can give him another chance." So he asks "What is 5 plus 5?"

After nearly 30 seconds he eventually says, "Ninety?"

Shearer looks down and just lets out a dejected sigh. Everyone is disheartened and Gazza starts crying. But then the 53,000 Geordies begin to yell and wave their hands shouting "GIVE HIM ANOTHER CHANCE! GIVE HIM ANOTHER CHANCE!"

Shearer, unsure whether he is now doing more harm than good eventually says, "What is 2 plus 2?"

Silence hangs over the stadium. Gazza closes his eyes, and after a whole minute eventually says, "Four?"

Pandemonium breaks out throughout the stadium as the Geordie crowd stand to a man, wave their arms, stomp their feet and scream

"GIVE HIM ANOTHER CHANCE! GIVE HIM ANOTHER CHANCE!"


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

It was nearly funny last time :roll: :wink:


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

wallsendmag said:


> It was nearly funny last time :roll: :wink:


No it wasnt 
Did Gazza ever get the right answer then :?:


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

YELLOW_TT said:


> wallsendmag said:
> 
> 
> > It was nearly funny last time :roll: :wink:
> ...


I think it was double whatever the answer was :wink:


----------

